
Get Ready for Apple Pay on the Web - dwaxe
https://stripe.com/blog/get-ready-for-apple-pay-on-the-web
======
david90
It makes perfect sense Paypal will support Apple Pay on the web. Tho I can't
see much details in the post yet.

